

Why the UK govt. wants us to airmail 1kb text files by CD - AshleysBrain
http://www.scirra.com/blog/88/why-the-uk-government-wants-us-to-airmail-1kb-text-files-by-cd

======
astrodust
Why can't they do both and offer a physical product (e.g. envelope with CD key
inside) with a "free" digital download option?

------
mrkmcknz
Some founders I know price in VAT when they deciding on their pricing
strategy.

